# Brining Back The Veiltails



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

We all know that for a very long time Veiltails were the only tail type available in the petstores. Doubletails, Halfmoons, Plakats and even Crowntails were a luxury saved only for those who bred them. Because veiltails are so common they have lost the respect that they deserve. Now with all of the tailtypes slowly becoming more available world wide, the veiltails are still not getting any respect and are kind of falling into the shadows. 

Recently the IBC (international betta congress) has set up new standards and classes for the veiltails and a handful of breeders are already working on show lines.

Veiltails have always been my favorites! So I think im going to work on breeding my own line of veiltails, and I hope to actually show them one day. 

Here's the boy I'm going to start with! Now I just need to find the perfect female.

This is Levi


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

good luck, however to everyone his/her own, its all about prefernce and what they like, me on the other hand i like the wild type bubblenesters and mouth brooders alike, but obtaining these is quite difficult. Hope your line goes well


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh....how awesome!  My current spawn is VT, I happen to have a soft spot for VTs and CTs myself....mostly because they aren't always recognized for their true beauty simply because they're common, obviously VTs more then CTs, but the CTs seem to be falling into that rut as well now. Its awesome to ear the IBC is recognizing the VT! Hopefully this will help boost their popularity and provide more variety in coloring and patterns  I doubt I'll ever show, my experience with showing and judging in the world of English horse back riding wasn't a pleasant one....but maybe sometime in the future, if I find a show around here.

Aww, your boy is absolutely stunning!! He'd have some beautiful fry, thats for sure!  Here are my VTs:

Shiro-chan(who I plan to breed when I can get my hands on a nice female):









Wally(daddy of my current spawn):









Midori(Momma of my current spawn):









And a couple pictures of my babies(almost 5 weeks old ):


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I was reading through your spawn log, that male is gorgeous!! We may have to do some baby swapping 

I ride and show horses too! Well I mostly just ride for fun, I have 2 horses  I show once in awhile, but just in fun little schooling shows!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks! xD Sounds like a plan to me 

Ahh, awesome! What do you do? Western or English? I did English Hunter Jumpers for about four and a half years, stopped showing about a year and a half ago and my horse is now pending sale(mom lost her job, we couldn't afford upkeep anymore...). Of course, I never did anything big as far as showing goes, but it kind of lost its fun over time...which is why I stopped :lol:


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I do english, did Hunter/Jumpers for years with my now 19 year old gelding, And im training my 5 year old mare for dressage, and hopefully eventing someday


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooh, awesome! xD I've always loved watching dressage, so beautiful. Unfortunately my mare was a jumper all the way :lol: No way I ever would have been able to get her to do dressage!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going female hunting today!! Fingers Crossed I find that perfect girl! And if I do then I'll start a spawn log!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo, best of luck!  Hope you find the perfect gal!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya good females are quite hard to find


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Got a girl! Started a spawn log! LOOK!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

good, post pics if available


----------

